# Mclain State Park On Lake Superior



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Got back last weekend from McLain State Park in Michigan's U.P. We spent 9 days there and went on several side trips around the Keweenaw Peninsula. What a beautiful area this is! We had been up there before but it was about 15 years ago.

First of all, the park was great. One of the best run and groomed state parks in Michigan (and we've been to a lot of them). We had a site right on Lake Superior and marveled at the incredible sunsets every night. The one night we didn't have a sunset, we watched an electrical storm approach over the lake for about 3 hrs. It finally went north of us and just got a bit of rain.

We were surprised to have an Outback next to us when we arrived. We met Dennis and his lovely wife (I am really bad with names) from Wisconsin and shared camping stories with them. When they left a few days later we were even more surprised when our new neighbors pulled up in a 28RSDS Outback. They were from S.E. Michigan and had 3 boys and a 4 mo. old lab named Charlie (I can remember some names).

So after 3 days we said good bye as they headed off to another campground. We took a day trip to Copper Harbor and while returning to the campground I joked with DW, "Do you think our new neighbors will be Outbackers?"

I'm not making this up- we got back to our site and there was a 23RS right next to us! I talked to all three of our neighbors about Outbackers.com and invited them to join us on line. Only Dennis had heard about us, the others didn't know there was such a site. Hopefully all will take a look at our great website.

Here are a few pictures of our adventure, there are more in the gallery.

Sunset

Brockway Mountain Drive

Our Campsite

On the Beach

-Matt


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

OK, I believe yo about the Outbacks but the sunset................

is beautiful


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Your purple sunset is an absolute postcard







Did you use any filters or was it just that amazing?????

3 Outbacks as neighbors?? Incredible!









Dawn


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Thanks for sharing such nice pictures.

I went camping this weekend and didn't see any Outbacks at the campground nor the trip up or back.

By the way, how did you park the Outback sideways?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome







what an amazing trip the area & the company








We were up at Lake Supeior Provincial Park many many years ago & it was one of our favorite places to date.

Thanks for sharing,
Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Amazing!!!















I don't think there is anything else to say!

MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics!







Only problem with them - they're causing an acute case of "I wanna go camping in the U.P. *NOW*itis" and I'll probably have to wait until October to get there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

We camped the North Shore (MN) of Lake Superior last month. The sun RISES over the lake there. It was nice...but your sunset pic is spectacular! Glad you enjoyed your trip.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for sharing such nice pictures.
> 
> I went camping this weekend and didn't see any Outbacks at the campground nor the trip up or back.
> 
> By the way, how did you park the Outback sideways?


It wasn't easy. Whenever we arrive at a campground DW tells me how she wants the Outback angled so she gets the perfect view out the windows.

This position was definitely a challenge. All I can say is its a good thing I had 4WD, there was a 6' slope at the back of the campsite I had to navigate.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Pete beat me to it...

That sunset photo is spectacular! WOW!

Great story about all the other Outbacks as well. That is too wild!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...so how did you manage to turn your Outback in the site, so the door is facing the road??


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok...so how did you manage to turn your Outback in the site, so the door is facing the road??


Back up, pull forward. "How's that, Honey?"

Back up, pull forward. "How about now?"

Back up, pull forward. "OK, now?"

Back up, pull forward. "Ooops!"

Back up, pull forward, etc., etc.

You get the gist.


----------

